# 2017 Skeeter SX240



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2017 Skeeter SX240 being pushed by a Yamaha 300hp 4stroke (291 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a EZ Loader tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Humminbird Helix12 GPS/FF, Humminbird Helix7 GPS/FF, Minn Kota 36v 112lb thrust trolling motor on a quick realease bracket w/batteries & on-board battery charger, Power Pole 10ft BLADE, Bluetooth stereo w/speakers all throughout, Atlas jackplate, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicators, Yamaha digital gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear storage boxes, (2) rear jump seats w/storage underneath, transom livewell w/recirculator, fresh water washdown, Lean Post w/fixed backrest – (9) rod holders – storage – flip down footrest, Engel cooler underneath, center console w/integrated livewell & recirc, canvas T-Top w/electronics box – LED light bar & LED cube lights, mid ship storage box, (2) bow rod lockers, (2) bow insulated fish/dry storage, anchor locker, LED deck lights & navigation lights.

Very well kept SX240 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $79,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

